# Посоветуйте, стоит ли ремонтировать.



## Павел.В (17 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте. Я лет 15 назад закончил музыкальную школу, играл очень неплохо. Потом забросил (так вышло), сейчас решил всё вспомнить. Уже некоторые произведения играю. В общем вопрос такой  У меня с тех пор есть 2 аккордеона: один Weltmeister Stella 7/8; другой вот такой Weltmeister http://www.avito.ru/items/moskva_muzykalnye_instrumenty_akkordeon_weltmeister_15
383547 только без белой надписи "Weltmeister" спереди посередине, название я не могу определить. Играю на 2-м, т.к. 1-й пострадал при пожаре, поплавились несколько клавиш, мех вообще не держит.
Тот, на котором играю тоже в плохом состоянии (мне ремонта насчитали тысяч на 15-20 по моего устному описанию). Вкратце, мех пропускает воздух, регистры плохо переключаются, клавиши клацают, на басах тоже щёлкают при нажатиях, нажимать клавиши приходится сильно, чтоб появился звук; в одном месте при нажатии одной клавиши нажимается иногда вместе с ней соседний диез. Ну и звуки некоторые не так издаются как надо, дрожат. В общем, всё плачевно. Стоит ли мне этот инструмент ремонтировать или проще купить что-нибудь другое? Если проще купить, то посоветуйте конкретные модели. Хотелось бы, конечно, полный, но бюджет небольшой, тысяч 15-20. Хотя рассмотрел бы варианты всякие, может и потрачу больше денег, а может и 3/4 взял бы, привык на нём. Просто я хотел бы понять уровень цен, и в чём разница между инструментами, т.к. сам не разбираюсь в этом.
Играю для себя, для родственников (произведения типа Чардаша Монти, Флик-Флак...), не для концертов, в общем. Нахожусь в Москве.


----------



## drunf (17 Ноя 2010)

Второй аккордеон ремонтировать, однозначно, смысла нет. У меня есть такой же инструмент, поэтому говорю с уверенностью. Добавьте к своим двадцати тысячам ещё 4-5 и купите полный Weltmeister Caprice (Meteor). 
А вот здесь *zet10* предлагает инструмент за 12 тыщ - возможно, вам он как раз подойдет.
Успехов!


----------



## Павел.В (17 Ноя 2010)

А Weltmeister Caprice (Meteor) - это уже не начальный уровень? И каких годов эти модели? "Meteor" написан в скобках, т.е. это одна и та же модель?
А не подскажете ещё, что за модель аккордеона у меня (та, что по ссылке)?


----------



## drunf (17 Ноя 2010)

Weltmeister Caprice (Meteor) - это идеальный бюджетный вариант "для себя". Если вы играли на Weltmeister Cordal, то Caprice уже "продвинутый уровень", ну а если у вас был, например, Soprani, то Caprice, конечно же, не захочется брать.
Метеор и Каприс - разные модели, но я не думаю, что есть существенные различия между ними, может знатоки нашего форума подскажут. Это модели 80-х годов, очень хорошие инструменты.
Цитата:


> А не подскажете ещё, что за модель аккордеона у меня (та, что по ссылке)?


Модель не подскажу, инструмент выпускался в 50-х, начале 60-х.


----------



## Павел.В (17 Ноя 2010)

Спасибо большое за ответы! Буду искать то, что Вы мне посоветовали 
Ещё вопрос появился. Перелазил сайты с объявлениями и увидел ещё такую модель - Weltmeister Consona. Что скажете по поводу этой модели?


----------



## drunf (17 Ноя 2010)

Консона уже круче, чем Каприс, в частности, из-за наличия ступенчатой деки, но и стоит дороже.


----------

